# Promark Stump Grinder



## SalisburySenior (May 25, 2013)

I just purchased a used Promark Stump Grinder (model 940007, SN 000865) with an 18HP Kohler engine. I have a couple of questions: 1) Where can I obtain a manual for this stump grinder? 2) It uses standard 1/2" teeth (six sets of teeth alternating Left+Straight & Right+Straight). How far from the wheel should the teeth protrude? Should the teeth all protrude such that they cut a straight line or should the Left & Right teeth protrude a little less so the cut is somewhat curved?


----------



## Plyscamp (May 26, 2013)

Get a hold of Rayco. Pro Mark sold to Ariens who in turn sold to Rayco on the Stump Grinders.


----------



## SalisburySenior (May 26, 2013)

Plyscamp said:


> Get a hold of Rayco. Pro Mark sold to Ariens who in turn sold to Rayco on the Stump Grinders.



Thanks, I've sent a message to Rayco. Let's see if they can help.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 27, 2013)

I had the same grinder. Good machine but hard on the body. I wasn't too particular about tooth alignment. At first I aligned them all the same but it didn't make much difference when I would put them in and vary how much they stuck out. 

Be careful that is a very dangerous stumper. I almost got in trouble a few times.

Mike


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 27, 2013)

PM me your address too. I think I have a few straight teeth around I'll send your way.

Mike


----------



## SalisburySenior (May 29, 2013)

SalisburySenior said:


> Thanks, I've sent a message to Rayco. Let's see if they can help.



I received the following reply from Rayco: "We don’t handle that line of machine. Call 800-858-2205 and ask for Albert they are in California, he knows about them" When I called the number, the operator answered: 'Direct Edge", but Albert wasn't there. I spoke to Craig who indicated Sylvia was the person to speak to for some parts, but she was out sick. I may try later.


----------



## M. Martin (Jan 24, 2014)

SalisburySenior said:


> I received the following reply from Rayco: "We don’t handle that line of machine. Call 800-858-2205 and ask for Albert they are in California, he knows about them" When I called the number, the operator answered: 'Direct Edge", but Albert wasn't there. I spoke to Craig who indicated Sylvia was the person to speak to for some parts, but she was out sick. I may try later.


Salisbury Senior, Did you every get your questions answered? We just bought a used Promark 940007, too, and seem to be in the same boat you are (were). Ours needs a bit of work before we can use it, so we'd like to get a manual too. Then we will be looking for teeth, too. If you've already been through the process I hoped I could take a shortcut by asking you what worked.


----------

